# longer irons



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

like the driver should you let the wrists naturally hinge with the longer irons such as 3,4,5


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

well like the driver i try to think of hitting my longer irons more with a sweeping motion.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

It's a different swing Matt. If you mean the way you fire your hands through the impact zone, its a bit different. The difference lies in your setup however, and will make it pretty much automatic in your swing.

Set up the same, with the ball off your left heel, and simply tilt your spine away from the target slightly more than in a normal setup. This gets your approaching the ball from the shallower angle, and the ball being up further will allow you to have everything in line as you make contact.

An early release with the driver spells power and accuracy lost.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

what do you mean tilt your spine away from the target??????


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I mean just that. When you set up to the ball with a driver, tilt your upper body just slightly AWAY from the target. Don't change your angle at all, your just tilting from your front hip. This also helps free up your front hip to rotate around it during the longer driver swing.

Check out Howell III here. See how he is tilted back on his driver more than normal? That's what I mean.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh got you thanks for the tip.


----------

